# Twin cylinder motor on Ebay



## szathmarig (Oct 2, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-vi...618942?hash=item28860be77e:g:JsMAAOSwIXxdkM5X


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## szathmarig (Oct 3, 2019)

What is it Monark twin?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2019)

That is a 1919 ish Johnson Motor Wheel, missing a ton of stuff
That makes 21 I know of out of about 17,000


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Jan 4, 2020)

szathmarig said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=174047618942



Can you give me the name of the buyer or contact of this two cylinder motor?


----------

